# Lizards > General Lizards >  tanzanian jeweled lizard?

## slitherywoman

I work at a pet store and we got in tanzanian jeweled lizards.  I am unable to find care sheets for them.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!

----------


## Skiploder

> I work at a pet store and we got in tanzanian jeweled lizards.  I am unable to find care sheets for them.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!


It's probably a red-headed agama (agama agama).  Do a Google search - they are not uncommon and there should be quite a few care sheets out there.

----------

